# Isle of Faux - A ranked Malifaux tournament in East Kent



## jondoe297

Location:
Quex Barn
Quex Park Estate
Birchington
Kent
CT7 0BB

Ranked Event
Pool Size: 100SS - Fixed Faction
Game Size: 50SS
Rounds: 3
Best Painted: Crew
Registration: 11am
Cost: £10

Full details are found here, rule pack to be released in the next day or so

http://www.wyrd-games.net/showthread.php?47154-The-Isle-of-Faux-Saturday-11th-January-2014


----------

